# Dosing schedule for ADA liquid ferts?



## chiahead

I am curious as to all the people using ADA liquid ferts. What kind are you using and on what kind of schedule? Any tank info would be helpful along with age of tank setup. 
Any info on algae issues noticed and what was done to correct it nutrient wise would also be awesome. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## chiahead

anyone???


----------



## Nick

Hi

Haven't used them yet myself, but I've got 'em all sitting on the shelf ready to go when I get the new set-up going. I've asked this question myself and the stock answer from 'the experts' seems to be 'just follow the instructions on the bottle'. The main ones you dose daily, including Brighty K, and the rest at water change. I guess it is like EI-just have to trust ADA that they've got more or less the right nutrient concentrations in there, do the large weekly water change and that's that. Doesn't help much, but that seems to be the response..

Nick


----------



## chiahead

the biggest question I have is are the ferts designed to be dosed on a daily schedule?


----------



## rbittman

You might try the ADG forum: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquarium-design-group/ for more specifics.
I just started using the ADA liquid ferts myself, so I am no expert.
The Step series (you start with Step 1) is meant for every day or every other day; as with any fertilizer, you watch the plants to see what frequency is best. I am starting my new 1 mo. old tank at every other day and at half recommended dose. I don't want any algae on my wood or rocks if I can help it.

The recommended dose for the Step 1 and Brighty K (the 2 every day ferts) is 1 pump/5 gals. I have a 90p tank which holds about 40g of water (the rest is displacement). I am dosing 4 pumps every other day to start (that's half of the recommended). I'm dosing the K at 4 pumps every day, since Potassium is not usually implicated with algae issues.

After water changes (once a week now that things are more or less settled with the cycling), I am dosing ECA (which contains iron) - 10 drops to start (the rec. is 32 drops for my tank, once/week).

After major trims, i will dose Green Gain, which contains cytokinins (plant hormones) at the rec. dose, and I haven't even learned what that is yet.

Hope this helps.
Roxanne


----------



## Salt

I know this doesn't help you much chiahead, but I do agree that it's quite confusing. That's one of the main reasons I don't buy their fertilizer line... I can't figure out what I'm supposed to dose and when.

The only ADA products I use are Green Gain and Phyton Git, which I add once a week or after a trim.


----------



## turtlehead

hahah, it's funny you brign this up chiahead. I dose ada whenever I feel like it and whatever amount I feel is right that gives me no algea and no deficencies. I dose brighty k, brighty k step3, brighty k lights, eca. Most of the time all after a water change. I think I should space it out.....


----------



## [email protected]

Step 1 for the first 1-3 months. Then move to STEP 2 for the next year. There is no "one-size fits all" dosing regimen, because systems, scapes, species chosen, etc. all vary. No system is purely a "read the bottle and follow the instructions like a robot" one, and ADA is no different. Though ADA instructions are more thorough than many I have used and they outline use, amount, and frequency reference points quite clearly. An example of the regimen for an "average tank with a variety of species/plants types" is even given. 
Brighty K from Day 1, and the core of the line is Brighty K and Step 1 or 2. Brighty LIGHTS I find myself using very little, except in my heavier stemmed plants tanks and any layout where there's lots of glosso or Riccia (2 plants I personally do not work with much right now). I am not big on N and P myself either in most layouts-- never have been. When you look at ADA tank specs, it's pretty much Step 2 and Brighty K, and ECA. Green Gain after trimming or stress. If I perceive a Nitrogen/Phosphorus deficiency, I do then come in with the Brighty LIGHTS. If you are more accustomed to working with macros, then you likely already have better understanding of how when and where to use them and can incorporate Brighty LIGHTS accordingly. 
Frequency-wise, you can go as much as daily or as little as 3 times a week. Again, it will vary depending on your layout. It's like anything-- you get a feel for it and work from there. Generally speaking, the liquids are designed to be used more frequently-- not so much a "just add after water changes" system. The idea is to provide a steady stream of nutrients, something to the effect of adding what the plants are using in a day or two. 
I have found that cutting back a bit from the recommeded mount in the early stages is fine, especially when using ADA substrate. The idea (and assumption) is to use ADA substrate which is providing a generous amount of nutrients to the water column early on as well. I have always been from the keep-it-lean school anyway. I very very rarely have algae issues of any kind. I find it is easier to spot a minor deficiency early on and kick up the nutrient accordingly rather than over dose based on over-adherence to package instructions or following too closely what worked in a different tank or for some other person's post (not knowing fully the details of their system/regimen) and then having to deal with the problems that result from that. 
Once I got a feel for it, I really like the ADA ferts because it is very easy to dose and I do know that the necessary nutrients are being provided. My tanks where I use ADA regularly and exclusively are all in optimal health. The composition may have it's issues (trust me, I don't post way more tanks than I do post for that very reason), but the health and balance is clear.

turtlehead-- right on brother.


----------



## standoyo

I like the leaner train of thought and although not as bushy as others, i really hate to think i'm flushing money each time i do a water change...

regards

stan


----------

